# Antifa: Revolution to start Nov 4



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just found this and thought I would pass it on.

https://www.facebook.com/NoBullShitMedia/videos/894491187383768/



> For Immediate Release ~ Press Advisory
> Activists "#TakeAKnee Against White Supremacy on 101 Freeway - Stand Up For Nov. 4. - The Trump/Pence Regime Must Go!"
> RefuseFascism.org
> Ph: 323-946-1742
> facebook.com/refusefascism


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Why in hell are the cops just standing there? There were enough of them to just start cuffing them and hauling them away.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Who is this moron giving commentary? Standing on the freeway blocking traffic is protected free speech? She a normal SJW idiot that probably can't figure out the microwave.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If you click on the link, there is another video from the other side of the freeway. In the first lane (on the right as you're driving) you'll see a police car there. A couple of shorts bursts on his siren, they don't move so he drives around them. Then he's gone.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Please excuse my ignorance, but why November 4th?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but why November 4th?


Annie,

I found this...

https://refusefascism.org/2017/08/06/this-nightmare-must-end-the-trumppence-regime-must-go/
https://offgridsurvival.com/antifa-planning-nationwide-riots-november-4th-2017/
https://www.thenewamerican.com/usne...ommunist-revolution-for-america-on-november-4

My right finger hopes these idiots attempt this nonsense and march up the road to Slippy Lodge with the intent to riot..:vs_clap:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They'd move one way or the other. It's up to them but I dam sure wouldn't sit in my car stopped on the highway.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bring it on! I am so damn tired of listening to these whinny ass stupid snowflakes I could scream. The bitch lost, get over it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Who is this moron giving commentary? Standing on the freeway blocking traffic is protected free speech? She a normal SJW idiot that probably can't figure out the microwave.


More like she had her head in it for 10 minutes, with it on!

There is no stretch of free speech to accommodate their acts of disruption, 10 pins!

This is the shit we have devolved into. Blame it on the left winged bastards who have infected the school systems.

I remember the commie party heads planning this evolutionary takeover action in the early 60's while attending classes at Clark U.

Antifa is nothing more than a re-branded commie party, they are using their old union control playbook to the letter today.

Today we are witnessing the repeat of the old Wiemar Germany time period, American style.

At some point, when these left wing bastards act with violence, they will need to be exterminated.

I am with @Slippy, let the bastards come here.:tango_face_grin:::rambo::


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The cops do nothing because they were told to do nothing, is my guess.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Where's a buckeye driver when you need one?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There was a series on TV a long time ago, true stories about the communist party movements here post WW2.

The name of it was "I led three lives", it is on youtube, watch some of the plots, same commie actions as today.

I watched it when it was first broadcasted back then, ran them through my mind while at Clark in the 60's. 

I will stop here, just thinking about those bastards is making my blood boil and my head like a furnace.

Some of you should feel the same way, of course we know who here sympathizes with them, the other left wing bastards.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't know about 11/4 - but Black Frenzy Friday after Thanksgiving you can expect ALL kinds of protesting - the BLM got it going a few seasons ago and you can expect the rest of the radicals to pick it up this year .... the colleges will be closed and the dumbazzes will be out roaming around


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

These idiots seem pretty organized, I hope they start getting some early morning visits from guys in black!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I caller the number in the OP but the phone "is not accepting calls at this time". I'll try again later.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Why in hell are the cops just standing there? There were enough of them to just start cuffing them and hauling them away.


Pussy Town La La Land, that why the cops do nothing.
Try that shit in Texas...or Brooklyn.
My Sig has just enough rounds in 1 mag for each of those lil dicks.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

A lot of this antifa BS on facebook is put forward and stoked by Russian agents . I know many do not trust our own FBI and CIA but that is what they think has been going on . 

One thing we can agree on it is getting harder to tell who is telling truth .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> A lot of this antifa BS on facebook is put forward and stoked by Russian agents . I know many do not trust our own FBI and CIA but that is what they think has been going on .
> 
> One thing we can agree on it is getting harder to tell who is telling truth .


So that wasn't really antifa blocking the freeway? It was Russian secret agents?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> A lot of this antifa BS on facebook is put forward and stoked by Russian agents . I know many do not trust our own FBI and CIA but that is what they think has been going on .
> 
> One thing we can agree on it is getting harder to tell who is telling truth .


Same kind of crap went on during Nam.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> A lot of this antifa BS on facebook is put forward and stoked by Russian agents . I know many do not trust our own FBI and CIA but that is what they think has been going on .
> 
> One thing we can agree on it is getting harder to tell who is telling truth .


Do you have a source to back this up?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> Do you have a source to back this up?


You evidently do not listen when Senators, Congressmen , FBI director , CIA director speak.. Like I said you got to pay attention and check multiple sources as it is getting harder to tell what is going on. What is clear is Russian agents are putting out false info to agitate and stir up trouble. Who ever heard of Antifa as a movement then it was every where . Didn't that strike you as strange it was no where then everywhere all at once?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> A lot of this antifa BS on facebook is put forward and stoked by Russian agents . I know many do not trust our own FBI and CIA but that is what they think has been going on .
> 
> One thing we can agree on it is getting harder to tell who is telling truth .


This could not have happened either since it wasn't reported in the msm. Probably more Russian secret agents at work. Oh yeah, the date: Published on Aug 20, 2017 Boston, Mass.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Do you have a source to back this up?


Uh, haven't you figured out yet that facts don't matter? It's the feelings that count.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You evidently do not listen when Senators, Congressmen , FBI director , CIA director speak.. Like I said you got to pay attention and check multiple sources as it is getting harder to tell what is going on. What is clear is Russian agents are putting out false info to agitate and stir up trouble. Who ever heard of Antifa as a movement then it was every where . Didn't that strike you as strange it was no where then everywhere all at once?





inceptor said:


> This could not have happened either since it wasn't reported in the msm. Probably more Russian secret agents at work. Oh yeah, the date: Published on Aug 20, 2017 Boston, Mass.


Oh my .... does TG know about this? Worse yet .... is she (he) an insider? :vs_shocked:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably faked by the Russians again.









ETA: Click on the picture and look at the banner on the right. It says a lot about who they are.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You evidently do not listen when Senators, Congressmen , FBI director , CIA director speak.. Like I said you got to pay attention and check multiple sources as it is getting harder to tell what is going on. What is clear is Russian agents are putting out false info to agitate and stir up trouble. Who ever heard of Antifa as a movement then it was every where . Didn't that strike you as strange it was no where then everywhere all at once?


Your dodging the question. From a strategic POV, it makes sense the Russians would attempt to sway things in their favor? Certainly. Have ppl said it's happening? Again certainly. However, I asked YOU @RJAMES if YOU could sight a source.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

So..the same guy that wets his pants with glee when the words Russian, collusion, and Trump are uttered together is telling us not to get excited, that it's just the Russian's playing Tricks?

Let me tell you one source I consider non-credible.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> You evidently do not listen when Senators, Congressmen , FBI director , CIA director speak..


None of those positions have a very good track record for speaking the truth. FBI Director maybe slightly ahead of CNN, but that's about it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> Do you have a source to back this up?


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/us/politics/russia-facebook-election.html?mcubz=0


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/us/politics/russia-facebook-election.html?mcubz=0


Did @RJAMES just quote the commie/socialist Anti-Freedom/Anti-Constitution lying sacks of shat, The NY Times, as a source!

This is waaaaay to freakin' easy!

:vs_lol:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

All of this newer ANTIFA crap is the same-old-same-old Post-WWII Communism lingering on, just another chapter in a long book full of proxy wars waged by The West and Communism against each other - now while I would not attributed ANTIFA to the same cunning or ruthlessness as Khmer Rouge, Mao, Stalin, Che, or any other notable Communist regimes and uprisings - this is part of a far more devious plot going on from within the United States.

We already know that George Soros and other members of his globalist cabal are behind some of the financing of these groups - going back to the 60s with Ayers and his Weathermen, but with the passage of time things get further obfuscated.

Case in point - during the ramp up to the Election, all of those paid protesters and ANTIFA-Lite showing up and disrupting events, and even with the Pipeline fracas - they were funneled out there, maybe not by Soros personally, but by globalist bastards who are the same. Then when the whole "Fake News" buzz started in 2016, you had Mainstream and private Blogs/Sub-Reddits battling it out to discredit each other, with people going out and MAKING fake news on purpose to distract people from the truth. All-in-all, this is a pretty damn clever PSYOP - the guy who was making Fake News saying that the paid protesting thing was fake and he "helped Trump get elected" was found dead of an "overdose" - my tin-foil hat tells me he was a ploy to hide the fact there REALLY WERE paid protesters, but we will never really know.

You can draw parallels to Operation Condor and Operation Gladio - NATO is not any better than Communist Regimes, we just happen to be on the side of the victors and can change the narratives - of course having Common Core hide some of that helps - this plays well into the Communist Playbook that the DNC is using anyway. Marxist Revisionism is happening in most blue states, and it has been going on since the late-80s, if not earlier. The Class Warfare that led to this has been going on LONG before that - while full-fledged Communism will never take hold in America, they have small victories - Chicago, the Bronx, D.C., East Baltimore, Watts/Compton (LA County in General), parts of Miami, Memphis - are all examples of the poor, undeduacted, unemployed welfare states that the Democrats needed - in this case the African American population took that one on the chin.

What I am trying to say is that this is typical in what is going on - Distract, Divide and Deceive is the name of the game Ladies, Gentlemen and Apache Helicopters (the only proper 3rd Gender) - the Commies have the Blacks in financial shackles and convinced them that the WHITE MAN - ergo Republicans, Good 'Ol Boys, anyone who isn't some cuckold, beta-male, ANTIFA/BLMer/SJW d-bag - is responsible which is why the Afro-Centric "WE WUZ KANGZ IN AFREECA" movements like Black Panthers, BLM and similar organizations will never go away. Now you introduce White Guilt, feed this Industrial Military Complex / Imperialist agenda throughout the 90s and 2000s to dumb suburban white kids who want to rebel because mommy and daddy didn't buy them a 2008 S550 for their Prom and the situation worsens.

We all know this ANTIFA "revolution" will never gain traction - it is just a way to further Distract and Divide us so the State can continue infringing on the rights of your Fellow Man, and pour money into their coffers - I do not disagree with @RJAMES totally - there are written accounts going back decades about the CIA, NSA and FBI running social experiments on the populace - hell, the NSA (led by CACI/SAIC at the time) nixed the THINTHREAD Program and essentially let 9/11 happen all to get a few people rich and turn patriots into body bags. Now, maybe I am just disillusioned from what I have seen in done during my employ with the United States Government, but make no mistake, the only TRUE friends and allies we have are each other - the citizenry of this once Great Nation. I don't care what flavor of Controller is in the White House, the Senate, the House, local Assemblies, the State Capitol - Republican, Democrat, Independent...all I see are oppressive agents of the State looking to squash us.

This is a war of attrition that has been going on since the 30s, you can even argue the 20s - except instead of Commie, feel-good BS it is fascist Deep-State tactics a la McCarthyism - this is very much akin to the Weimar Republic - of course the few things we have going for us are...
A) fast dissemination of information, while the Gov't is actively spying on all of us (this Board is no different), it is hard to REALLY hide what you are doing 
B) We all have guns - how successful would the Khmer Rouge have been if the populace was armed, Governments have killed upwards of 250M people who were stripped of the rights to bear arms. 
C) ANTIFA, whatever their financial or strategic backing may be lacks a cohesive C2 Node, Has bad C4ISR assets if any, has no real tactical Prowess - I mean hell, a bunch of Ukrainian students got schooled on Counter-Riot tactics in 2 weeks during The Maidan and while they didn't totally push the Berkut back, they were able to Repel a lot of them (until they broke out the RPK74s and shit...)

So, again folks, apologies for my long-windedness and lack of citations throughout - however, I will dig some up but the information is free. I implore all of you to get on Netflix and Watch "The Good American" and "Winter on Fire" - as well as dig through WikiLeaks and learn you some history on Operations Gladio, Condor and pretty much any other Major NATO or Communist operations in the 20th Century to see this is just the same old song and dance.

Some people might die, traffic will be caused, property will be damaged, cops will be pissed on, rioters will get flashbanged, businesses and cars will be vandalized and the news will cover this (or choose not to) relentlessly - do not let yourselves be distracted, keep prepping, keep practicing, remain vigilant, maintain situational awareness and DONT plan travel (if you can help it) in any of these major areas.

That being said - if some mask-wearing pole-smokers want to try that crap on I-270 or I-71 here in the Columbus OH area, I have no qualms in ventilating and/or parking my bumper on someone's grill - while this is all just a smokescreen for more nefarious Deep State actions, I would be DAMNED if I let myself be deep sixed or put in the OR/ER by some punk.

Vae Inimicus !!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Annie said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but why November 4th?


Well I know November the 5th is Guy Fawks day...The Gun Pwoder Treason and Plot...

But the 4th? Other than my Lil' brothers birthday, I can't think of nuffin....I wonder what he did to piss them all off?

Maybe its the new Cinco de quatro de november day (just having a fifth, on a 4th on de leventh month.)


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> All of this newer ANTIFA crap is the same-old-same-old Post-WWII Communism lingering on, just another chapter in a long book full of proxy wars waged by The West and Communism against each other - now while I would not attributed ANTIFA to the same cunning or ruthlessness as Khmer Rouge, Mao, Stalin, Che, or any other notable Communist regimes and uprisings - this is part of a far more devious plot going on from within the United States.
> 
> We already know that George Soros and other members of his globalist cabal are behind some of the financing of these groups - going back to the 60s with Ayers and his Weathermen, but with the passage of time things get further obfuscated.
> 
> ...


Got time to put that thought into a paragraph, buddy? I got to go to bed, soon, and have no time for a book. lain:
Are you with us or against us?


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

My goodness...... I don't know what to say.... COPs should of arrested them. Illegal to block the roads... But who cares... Unless it was me waving and American flag anyway... Then I would of been.....///SIGH/// never mind...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

tango said:


> The cops do nothing because they were told to do nothing, is my guess.


Yes, they are ordered to stand down and make no arrest.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I just found this and thought I would pass it on.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NoBullShitMedia/videos/894491187383768/


So November 4 it is...I can't wait. I hope these sons of bitches are true to their word.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Vegas shooter could not wait ?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I know November the 5th is Guy Fawks day...The Gun Pwoder Treason and Plot...
> 
> But the 4th? Other than my Lil' brothers birthday, I can't think of nuffin....I wonder what he did to piss them all off?
> 
> Maybe its the new Cinco de quatro de november day (just having a fifth, on a 4th on de leventh month.)


the 4th is a Russian Commie holiday - Lenin's rebels took action and seized some gooberment building .....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Got time to put that thought into a paragraph, buddy? I got to go to bed, soon, and have no time for a book. lain:
> Are you with us or against us?


With us - us being normal citizens. I do not trust the government anymore than I trust some hooded assclown ANTIFA dudes


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

They don't have the balls. Soros funded occupy they died.
Soros may have funded anonymous. They died.
antifa is likley funded by soros and they will make threats 
and die off too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Antifa protesters blocking highway? Take one from the ISIS playbook, truck jihad, mow the bastards down!


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It was Southern CA. Snowflake central. Not
going to happen. For most it was a cause to stay
home and not go to work.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, if its Saturday, I will be better prepared at home, with family. These little shits wont do anything manly. No offense to the women here..
But dang, stop giving this domestic terrorist group coverage.. Or make a law you cant give them free speech as they are a threat to us.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Real quite day so what happened to the big prediction? This was just another Russian Bot bull story to stir things up. But who knows hours left maybe something will still occur?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Most of these kids come out of the basement for dinner , so they probably havent had their diapers changed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Real quite day so what happened to the big prediction? This was just another Russian Bot bull story to stir things up. But who knows hours left maybe something will still occur?


Some jackass assaulted Rand Paul in his home and got arrested. Sen. Rand Paul assaulted in Kentucky home | Fox News other than that not much has happened.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Real snoozer and were only 50 miles from the epicenter.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Best result ever an antifa member!





Her day job is a 3rd rate porn star, for real!

Her name is Louise Rosealma 
She has very hairy armpits and many very reveling pics on the inter web.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Antifa protesters blocking highway? Take one from the ISIS playbook, truck jihad, mow the bastards down!


Officer they blocked my path , I panicked, feared for my life. I can not remember a thing except the fear.
We are to far from towns to even notice anything here. Dog is quiet so nothing going on. Still 2 Ar's and 308 sitting on the table. Insurance is a must.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Best result ever an antifa member!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When and where did this happen?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Officer they blocked my path , I panicked, feared for my life. I can not remember a thing except the fear.
> We are to far from towns to even notice anything here. Dog is quiet so nothing going on. Still 2 Ar's and 308 sitting on the table. Insurance is a must.


"I was afraid for my life and had to get away from them."

"Bumps? what bumps? It was in 4 WD posi."

I went to BJ's today instead of yesterday, no problems there or along the way.

Carried my Sig 228 and three 20 round spare mags, plus my 642 and two HKS speed loaders.

Also had a level 2 vest on the back seat along with one Winchester mod 12, 12Ga riot gun .

Console is filled with spare mags to cover whatever model-s I may have on me.

Nothing on the news of any action so far.

Long guns always at the ready here, AR's, AK's, FAL's, M1A's, even Garands in some combination or another.

Because of the laws in this state, I am not "going to the rescue" of anybody.

I look out for me and my family only.

Self defense here does not mean getting into the middle of a firefight or slaughter a hundred feet away.

There could be ISIS with hostages that they were killing one at a time.

Go in and stop them and survive yourself, you will be arrested and most likely charged with murder 2.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Officer they blocked my path , I panicked, feared for my life. I can not remember a thing except the fear.
> We are to far from towns to even notice anything here. Dog is quiet so nothing going on. Still 2 Ar's and 308 sitting on the table. Insurance is a must.


"I was afraid for my life and had to get away from them."

"Bumps? what bumps? It was in 4 WD posi."

I went to BJ's today instead of yesterday, no problems there or along the way.

Carried my Sig 228 and three 20 round spare mags, plus my 642 and two HKS speed loaders.

Also had a level 2 vest on the back seat along with one Winchester mod 12, 12Ga riot gun .

Console is filled with spare mags to cover whatever model-s I may have on me.

Nothing on the news of any action so far.

Long guns always at the ready here AR's, AK's, FAL's, M1A's, even Garands in some combination or another.

Because of the laws in this state, I am not "going to the rescue" of anybody.

I look out for me and my family only.

Self defense here does not mean getting into the middle of a firefight or slaughter a hundred feet away.

There could be ISIS with hostages that they were killing one at a time.

Go in and stop them and survive yourself, you will be arrested and most likely charged with murder 2.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems most of AntiFa didn't finish their chores in time to attend the protests.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Major fizzle so far. About 1,000 total, (both sides) showed up in LA; 300 in NYC - 5 of which were Trump supporters. Newsweek blames Alex Jones & Fox...for hyping this into a bigger deal than it was ever meant to be.

'Antifa Civil War' on November 4 Was Really Just a Few Protests Against Trump

Anti- and pro-Trump protesters face off in downtown L.A. rally ? Daily News


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Berkley Land of the SnowFlakes


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's a vid of the big Houston event. Only watched a few minutes. 
Maybe 30 protesters and a 100 counter-protesters. Dont blink, lol.
I like that woman's T-shirt.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I went about my business and noticed nothing out of sorts. I wish ANTIFA would go to that Marxist utopia Venezuela.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Well at least Rand Paul saw some action....And got his ass kicked by a Trump Hating Liberal.....Cold cocked on a Riding Lawn Mower ROFL!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Well at least Rand Paul saw some action....And got his ass kicked by a Trump Hating Liberal.....Cold cocked on a Riding Lawn Mower ROFL!


That's how they roll. They ambush because they can't stand, toe to toe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What a gigantic disappointment.
From YouTube videos, Austin saw a grand total of ~30 anti-Trump protestors, and between 150-200 Trump supporters show up.
There were more police protecting the antis than there were antis themselves.
So much for "occupying town squares". They were gone by 4pm.

I can't think of another word to better describe them than "disappointing".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The big fizzle as I suspected. They can now shut the hell up and sit down.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Well at least Rand Paul saw some action....And got his ass kicked by a Trump Hating Liberal.....Cold cocked on a Riding Lawn Mower ROFL!


I wear a handgun in a holster when I'm mowing. Or doing any outside chore.
Doesn't everybody? Why wasn't Rand?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think democrat politicians worried about getting in or staying in office hate to see all this radical left stuff...antifa, blm, etc, etc, etc.

They know full well that all of them are identified as "people of the left" and that most Americans, even average democrats, don't agree with their ideologies and tactics.

Me? I say...let them riot and burn.....it serves only to help my ideology.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wear a handgun in a holster when I'm mowing. Or doing any outside chore.
> Doesn't everybody? Why wasn't Rand?


Right there with you!

Whenever I go out the door I have a handgun on me, either a S&W 642 or a S&W 3913.

That is for just in the yard, to the Jeep or going into the shop.

When on the tractor, I have either an M1 carbine or a 12 gage riot gun going down back with the dogs following.

Daughter always has her S&W 442 with her.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> What a gigantic disappointment.
> From YouTube videos, Austin saw a grand total of ~30 anti-Trump protestors, and between 150-200 Trump supporters show up.
> There were more police protecting the antis than there were antis themselves.
> So much for "occupying town squares". They were gone by 4pm.
> ...


How about, TARGET.

After watching them and their actions for the last six months, that is just what comes to mind.

They are nothing less than American traitors, communist bastards.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Right there with you!
> 
> Whenever I go out the door I have a handgun on me, either a S&W 642 or a S&W 3913.
> 
> ...


I'm partial to my 1921 Colt Police Positive Special in 32-20 for day light around the farm. Nice in-between caliber, not too much nor too little.
I sometimes carry a pawn shop special, Rossi 38 snubnose with the first two rounds up being CCI shot shells. Fits perfect in the back pocket of my jeans. Or, maybe the Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special.
Lately I've been wearing the Ruger MkIII 6" loaded with plain old Winchester Super X.
Or, maybe it will be a Ruger Single Six w/magnum cylinder.
There are others, too. I try to take each one "out for a walk" every so often.

Going to town is a different story, because any threat there will not be some small creature.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing going on so far....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Even Far Left knows they better keep their powder dry , something is gonna happen soon enough that will hurt all Americans ....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Liberal Rider Mower Ambusher needs 14 months in prison and a felony conviction and loss of 2A for life .


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

This sheepdog,(Me) will be a watchin.....if some are stupid enough to #$%& with me well ya know how the story goes......


----------

